# Anna Clyne



## Albert7

A young female composer who does both acoustic and electroacoustic music compositions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Clyne


----------



## Cosmos

I like her work! I've only listened to a few pieces, but they do have this almost hypnotic appeal. One that comes to mind his her Roulette:




Flowing melodies with a wordless choir "ooo"ing along, and several gasps without structure. Mesmerizing imo

Right now, she's the Composer-in-Residence with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, and they've scheduled to premiere some of her music this upcoming season. Hope I can make one of those concerts


----------



## Albert7

Totally brilliant and her work has been featured even at the BBC Proms here:


----------



## tortkis

Her name is Anna Clyne, not Ann*e* Clyne as in the thread title...


----------



## Albert7

I wish that there are more recordings for her.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b053lfjm#auto


----------



## Albert7

Here is another work that I relish from her compositions.


----------



## Celloman

Her music sounds a bit too much like an action film soundtrack for my personal taste. I kept thinking, haven't I heard this before? But as they say - to each his own.


----------



## Albert7

Here is another lovely track from her here.


----------



## Albert7

Hey there, nice violin concerto premiere there.


----------



## Albert7

Interview with her... very insightful.


----------



## janxharris

Premiere of her 'Abstractions':
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0009kgy


----------



## OMD

Great cello concerto, "Dance", played by dedicatee Inbal Segev w/ Marin Alsop and the London PO on Avie (paired with Elgar's.) Avie released a really nice vid of what I presume is the recording session:


----------

